# Ringwraiths in the Dream, "Birthday presents" in real life



## CirdanLinweilin (Jul 30, 2020)

So, I once had a dream, where, I am assuming in the Seventh Age of Middle-earth, the Ringwraiths, I think three were chasing my dad and I and some friends, at night in our car and they on their horses, we shot fire arrows, until we hit a flooded street. Ringwraiths would not follow because water, and they kept screaming. I was able to jump in and swim away but did not know where everyone is.

On my 21st Birthday in real life, my brother and sister-in-law got me the One Ring.

ON.MY. BIRTHDAY.

CL


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Jul 30, 2020)

HBD,GBU^^ Maybe you should do what happens in the bottom of the whole meme picture to the Nazgul.
Sry for having no english version, these are the source of this meme.




__





綁 脫光 生日 - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jul 30, 2020)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> View attachment 7752HBD,GBU^^ Maybe you should do what happens in the bottom of the whole meme picture to the Nazgul.
> Sry for having no english version, these are the source of this meme.
> 
> 
> ...


By that time the dream was over. XD

CL


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jul 30, 2020)

I also lost that original ring too.

Like Isildur....

And Gollum....


O__O


CL


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Jul 30, 2020)

O...K...Have you ever thought of needing a physician??O-Olll


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jul 31, 2020)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> I also lost that original ring too.
> 
> Like Isildur....
> 
> ...


Did you lose it? Or did it choose to abandon you...? 🤔


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jul 31, 2020)

Ealdwyn said:


> Did you lose it? Or did it choose to abandon you...? 🤔


That's just it, I didn't notice it disappear...


CL


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jul 31, 2020)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> That's just it, I didn't notice it disappear...
> 
> 
> CL


As long as you don't feel the urge to call it your 'precious' and spend the rest of your life searching for it, I think you'll be ok.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jul 31, 2020)

Ealdwyn said:


> As long as you don't feel the urge to call it your 'precious' and spend the rest of your life searching for it, I think you'll be ok.


I guess I got off easier than Bilbo!


Although I would rub it from time to time for two-three years.


XD


CL


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Jul 31, 2020)

Ealdwyn said:


> As long as you don't feel the urge to call it your 'precious' and spend the rest of your life searching for it, I think you'll be ok.



_"it might take a long while for the influence to wear off – before it was safe for him to see it again, for instance. Otherwise, he might live on for years, quite happily: just stop as he was when he parted with it. For he gave it up in the end of his own accord: an important point."_

😣


----------

